# AKG712 vs Focal Spirit Pros Dac/Amp



## Phryq (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,

So I'm thinking of buying a pair of 

AKG 712s
AKG 7XXs
or

Focal Spirit Pros.

They'd be used only for mixing / mastering, and would be my only 'monitors' (I'm utterly unable to use 'real' monitors. Imagine that if I use speaker-monitors a giant T-Rex will devour the earth).

Which should I buy? I plan to have them EQd by SonarWorks, and am thinking to possibly buy a Miyo Dac/Amp (but maybe it's not worth it for the Focal Spirits, since they're only 32 ohms).

Thanks


----------



## Vin (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey Phryq,

For mixing/mastering, I'd rather consider Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro or Sennheiser HD 600. Calibrate them with Sonarworks and you'll just need to check your mixes on any speakers. I'm a proud owner of DT 880 Pros for now 3+ years, had the chance to try almost every high-end cans and wouldn't switch to any other pair, except for maybe Sennheiser HD800, but they are too expensive for what they are IMO - great headphones, but not 4,5 times better than DT 880 Pro, HD600/650 as the price suggests.

Focal Spirit Pro are indeed good, but closed design and I'd prefer getting a (semi-)open pair.

I didn't like AKGs at all - they do sound good, but soundstage is very, unnaturally wide and their low-end is a bit dull, which can be troublesome for getting the mix/master right. Just some suggestions, of course - good luck with your quest


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 18, 2016)

I have the AKH712 Pro. The soundstage is wide but I actually like that! once you get used to them you genuinely start feeling like you are listening through speakers, comfortable fit and super detailed. The con is the bass is pretty weak. I have a separate set of headphones with a better bass response to check bass but most of the time I get it with the AKGs already.

-DJ


----------



## Phryq (Mar 18, 2016)

Hmmm, I thought the 712s were supposed to introduce more bass, as opposed to the 702s.

I *like* width, but.... all that's important to me is whether it'll help me make good mixing decisions.

Am I losing a lot by going 'closed' with the Focals? Maybe the 880s are a good compromise, because they can be 'semi-open'?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2016)

I've been using a pair of Sennheiser HD 650 since 2009. Super happy! Wouldn't change them. They are comfortable, good soundstage and most important non fatigue over longer listening periods.

Best
Ryan


----------



## Pixelee (Mar 18, 2016)

I really didn't like my akg 701. It's bass shy so when you mix you'd add more bass and you always have that second guess feeling when you make mixing decisions. It's a waste of time in my opinion. Also, don't get the one that has the teeth on the headband. After 30 minutes it feels painful to me. I also get ear fatigue fast.

After I got my Shure 1840, everything was solved. It's comfortable, no ear fatigue after long sittings. It's quite flat and sounds almost exactly like Adam A7x. It's everything I want it to be. There's a good review of this headphone on Sound on Sound. They mentioned that compared to the hd650, the bass in the hd is wooly and bloated.


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 18, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> I really didn't like my akg 701. It's bass shy so when you mix you'd add more bass and you always have that second guess feeling when you make mixing decisions. It's a waste of time in my opinion. Also, don't get the one that has the teeth on the headband. After 30 minutes it feels painful to me.


Had the same problems. The K702 is similar but sounds a bit more balanced with a tad more bass and nicer highs. Better than the K701 IMO, which sounds very artificial in comparison. I replaced the headband back then with one from the K601.


Daniel James said:


> I have the AKH712 Pro. The con is the bass is pretty weak. I have a separate set of headphones with a better bass response to check bass but most of the time I get it with the AKGs already.


The K712 has actually +3db (or even 6? please correct me here) more bass than the K702. The thing is that they are ment to be fairly linear. Many low tier headphones have this bump in the lower register to compensate for a shorter frequency response. The K series doesn't have that. Could be that you are used to Studio monitors which of course have the ability to let you feel the bass. In the end, a good headphone will require a good headamp to sound best.

I'm glad I have the HD800, they are superior. But if I'd have to choose a headphone from start up it would be either the K702 or the HD600. Probably with the JDlabs O2: https://www.jdslabs.com/products/35/objective2-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh the 712's have bass for sure, and you can hear it, its just not as loud as one would think. Thats why I have a separate pair of headphones just to check. 

The clarity and openness of the 712 make them my favourites by far though. Like I said though it feels like working on speakers with really great detail. I value that over the bass response when push comes to shove. 

-DJ


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 18, 2016)

Daniel James said:


> I value that over the bass response when push comes to shove.



Definitely agree. I'll have to check the 712's out as I really need a pair of Open Backs for really long writing and mixing sessions. Can't keep having the neighbours phone the Police now can we! haha!


----------



## muk (Mar 20, 2016)

There is a completely reversible mod for the AKG's that improves the bass response. For mixing the K701/702/712 are very good because they have a lot of detail. They are a microscope, let you hear everything that is going on. The downside is that they can be a bit fatiguing when used in longer sessions.
As you say you can't check your mixes on monitors, this might be of interest:

http://www.newaudiotechnology.com/en/products/spatial-sound-card/

I haven't tested it myself, so I can't say whether it is any good. But it looks interesting, and there is a demo available. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 20, 2016)

muk said:


> There is a completely reversible mod for the AKG's that improves the bass response.


It improves the bass quantity, but the whole sound changes drastically. And I mean that not in a good way. The bass gets wooly and the high frequencies get a resonance that can be very harsch at times. At least that's what I've experienced with my K701. On top of that it's only reversible if you don't damage the removed parts, which can happen very easily. Let's not forget, the AKG engineers are working on headphones since decades, they know how to develop a good mixing headphone.


----------

